# wild carrots ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The information I have found on internet and from local county department tell me you cannot tell a wild carrot from a poison hemlock. I found "one" place last night that stated you "can" tell by looking at the stem, i.e. that the hemlock will have purple spotted stems without hairs as opposed to the wild carrot's having hairs and no purple spots on its stems.

The local agricultural agent identified one plant I sent their lab as "Daucus carota" (wild carrot); so I know we have them. It was advised that we may have hemlock too; so we must be careful. Thus, my concern!

What would you do in such a situation? I don't want to let wild carrot be wasted if I can get it. (I know the hemlock root will not smell like a garden carrot; whereas the wild carrot will; however, my smeller is not what it use to be; nor is my trust in it.)


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Poison Hemlock has _smooth_ and _hollow_ stalks with purple blotches on it, and smells similar to _celery_.

Wild carrot has _hairy_ and _solid_ stalks, smells like _carrot_.

Once you know the difference _really well_ you can safely eat the carrot.


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Take a look at the difference of the flower head that this page (.pdf) shows:

http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/Poison-Hemlock_factsheet.pdf


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Phillip, thank you so much. That is the clearest information about the differences I have seen anywhere. I will check on our plants soon. 

Thanks for the link. I could see the purple blotches on the stems...wondering if those blotches show up on the young plants.

What time of year is best to harvest these .. fall when most vegetation is going into dormancy?


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

First year roots harvested during late summer/fall is optimal.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Phillip, I agree. Young plants aren't woody. However, Queen Anne's Lace is a biennial, and first year roots don't have flower stalks, so smelling the broken root is the only way to id a juvenile plant.

I don't care for wild carrots, hard to cook them enough to soften them and still keep the flavor. 

If I have to, I know I can eat them in a crisis.
"carrots are hairy"


----------



## ganoosh (Dec 6, 2009)

I would harvest in summer/early fall but they are a bit woody no matter when you get them. Wild carrot/Queen Anne's Lace smells exactly like a carrot, and make sure to get the plants without flowers, as the second year they flower and its like eating a stick, possible to do if you are starving, as I have tried it, but in no way enjoyable.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally, my thought has always been that _maybe_ getting some carrots isn't worth the risk.

Wouldn't even consider it. Have you seen the movie Into the Wild? That guy was pretty sure too.


----------

